# Vintage Gas & Wood cooking stove



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place! We have a horrible electric stove in our kitchen right now, and have been talking about replacing it with a vintage gas stove, just like the one I had at home as a kid. DH came home today and told me a friend of ours is selling a combination wood/gas wedgewood stove for pretty cheap. Our kitchen was originally built for a combo stove, although the chimney has been sealed up for the last 40 or 50 years. 

Does anyone have experience using a combo stove like this? I've never cooked on a wood burning stove before (we used to have peat stoves when I was living with my family in Ireland, but those were mostly used to heat the house and boil water...all of the cooking was done on a relatively new electric "cooker") and was hoping for some advice, maybe some pros and cons. 

Thanks!


----------

